# Barrel aged beans



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Following from a what's in your cup post (thank you @shannigan) I checked out dark woods coffee.

Found this:

http://www.darkwoodscoffee.co.uk/product/common-grounds-barrel-aged-beans/

This is the first time I have seen this process, does anyone know of similar attempts?

Is it a fad? Or a thing?


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I've wondered the same thing. It doesn't really appeal to me, I must admit.

Dark Woods are well worth checking out though. Laynes Espresso in Leeds are serving their Arboretum blend at the moment and it's excellent.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

shannigan said:


> I've wondered the same thing. It doesn't really appeal to me, I must admit.
> 
> Dark Woods are well worth checking out though. Laynes Espresso in Leeds are serving their Arboretum blend at the moment and it's excellent.


As a non whisky drinker that side doesn't appeal to me either.

That said I'm a sucker for 'new and alternative' products. I can't seem to decide if I want to try it or not, hence this post I suppose.

Saw your post on the Panama, last months DSOL was a natural Panama and that was delicious and that's what led me to dark wood website


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jamica Blue Mountain still uses barrels though they





.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've had some tasty barrel aged coffee from the USA before. Try It, like anything there is Good and bad around.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll be honest, I'm on this now and not entirely impressed. Only had one brew so far but it seems too dark for my tastes tbh.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I wanted to try a bag of "Under Milk Wood" as it sounds perfect for me but their lack of paypal and my lack of motivation to fill out all their forms has lost them a sale.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

thesmileyone said:


> I wanted to try a bag of "Under Milk Wood" as it sounds perfect for me but their lack of paypal and my lack of motivation to fill out all their forms has lost them a sale.


Love the irony of this post.

I can't be bothered to fill in my details, so I will find a thread reply and tell others how I couldn't be bothered...


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Took me 10 seconds to type that, as apposed to a few minutes filling out forms, going and getting the debit card at 1am in the morning (which is downstairs). Don't see the problem.

And you don't see the hint it appears.


----------

